# Tybee 3-14



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hit the pier for a little while this afternoon although not much was going on. Scared a few tourists with the heaver while a couple people caught an occasional sting ray or undersized whiting. I did hear that some large redfish had been caught in the last week although I'm not sure if it's something worth targetting or not. Doesn't make sense to me since the water is pretty cold still, but I'll take their word for it. I'm going to give it another 2 weeks before trying again.

After that, went to one of the backwater spots and pitched artificials on my new setup. Caught a couple trout, lost a really nice one that broke me off in some weeds. Couple other people were catching some trout there, but no major action.

Can't wait for it to blow wideopen.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the report E.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got a followup for that one too. Went back today, to the pier, despite my better judgement and caught nothing. Took some mudminnows to another spot I'll have to show you and got a nice trout, probably about 18-19". This one will be joining me for dinner tonight. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea Man..........Mmmmmmm fresh fish.........Pulled out the last sack of fish from the freezer bout' two weeks ago...........Must be time to fish .......Won't be long..........Maybe this week-end to scope things out ....Hope to see you soon.


Glenn


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If you get desperate enough to eat mullet and stingrays, come on down. In all seriousness though, you should come down soon. It's not redhot right now, but as soon as that water temp comes up a little bit more, the fish should be jumping into your cooler.


----------



## shaggy2dope (Jan 24, 2004)

me and my dad my come down this weekend. what should we fish for?


----------



## shaggy2dope (Jan 24, 2004)

me and my dad might come down this weekend. what to fish for? how are the st . patricks festivites goin to be like? Will we get a hotel?


----------



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

*yes-yes-YES!*

sounds like things are starting to heat up! 
If all goes well with the Doc., I'm planing on
coming down in a couple of weeks, ---
but if not ,maby two weeks later I hope.
Do you think the reds will be moving on in
by then? I'll be so Glad to be back HOME!
may stay at the super 8, depending on there
rates then, is it still the off season?
Anyways, looking forward to the Sun, Surf,
and ROD BENDING ACTION !
Have pictures\ will bring.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Ronnie.........Yea I think the rates have gone up by now(cause of St Pats day)........but not up to those super high summer rates yet. Still the Super 8 is going to be over a 100$ a night  . I would reccomend the Howard Johnsons across the street.....I beleive they should be around 70-80 bucks a night...That is if you can get reservations......They seem to be always booked. Or my old stand by The Happy Holiday hotel.....small, cramped, no phone, TV may or may not work, and usally a few dead bugs......This time of year will cost you 45-50 bucks a night and is still close enought to the peir to walk(cut down the side street next to the Breakfast Club and you will come out at the left side of the pier). Good Luck. Glenn


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think the big reds should be in pretty good in a couple weeks. Don't forget the shindig on May 15th, although it'd be great if you could make it before then.


----------

